# Peanut eating spaghetti



## peanutlove (Mar 26, 2010)

I found out Peanut loves spaghetti! It's probably not good for him with all the sugar, but he was so cute I didn't want to stop him. He just hopped onto my desk and jumped on the bowl. He ate the sauce and the noodles. 

Ignore my messy desk :blush:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b131/kjhgum7/picture304.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't been able to convince Freddie to try any people food yet, except a tiny piece of potato chip last night. He took a couple of bites, then said "PEEP!" very sternly, which I took to mean, "That is NOT a pumpkin seed!" (his most favorite treat) and wouldn't have any more. Of course, potato chip isn't good for him, but we let the Quakers have a little because they love them and I didn't want Freddie to be left out.

I should think spaghetti would be all right, though. My Quaker Clyde loves spaghetti but he doesn't want sauce, just the pasta.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

You can give your cockatiel wholemeal spaghetti pasta if he really likes it. I`d stay away from adding sauces though to it....

My dude trys to eat all sorts of people foods. But instead I make him a plate of his favourites. Brocoli . Grass and fruits. That keeps him happy.

Although last night he tried to eat ice cream. But as soon as his beak touched the cold ice cream he ran away from it. Decided it wasn't a good idea to try and steal my ice cream ...lol


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2010)

awww such a cute birdie!

Rocky loves macaroni and cheese.
When he eats it it is easy for me to picture him as a baby, cos he gets this adorable, gooey little noodle beard and just looks like a toddler learning how to eat food lol 
so cute ^^


----------



## peanutlove (Mar 26, 2010)

Peanut loves to taste everything I eat. And even tries to taste my drinks! Of course I don't let him taste everything, but it's cute how he tries to eat people food. This was the first food that he was assertive about not wanting to stop eating.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The sauce on the spaghetti is fine, and has alot of vitamins in it. (I had checked with my vet years ago)

Last might we had spaghetti and the mousebird chicks I am weaning were watching us eat so I gave them some too


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh wow its ok for birds ???

The canned stuff ???

Because the real stuff has onions and such in it so is real spaghetti a no no ?


----------

